# Black and white planted Pico



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

*My planted tank*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
*My Cichlid tank*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
*My DIY project Journal *
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/121288-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

*Photos*
































































*My planted tank*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
*My Cichlid tank*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
*My DIY project Journal *
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/121288-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

No offense, but nothing should live in a bowl. Maybe some extra shrimp, but not a betta. They need a heater, and at least 5 gallons (maybe 2.5g...) but that seems small. Its cool exlcuding the fish. I think thats crypt wendtii..


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

For sure I agree with you about the size of the "bowl". I bought the Betta in a local store and they keep Betta in small squared box (maybe 2 inches * 2 inches) and I ve seen another store keeping them in small plastic cups! So I thought that my "bowl" was OK even if i find it a bit small for a fish.
Can I put a betta in a community tank? This is a link to my planted community tank. Will the betta no create problems in there??
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
No problem with temperature. i live in Mauritius, a tropical island and the coolest temperature in winter is around 20 degrees celcius.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Betta's actually can do quite well in community tanks. Just keep an eye on him that HE isn't the one getting picked on by tetras and what not (fin nipping). 
Also, he should be alright granted there isn't a lot of current (they aren't the biggest fans).


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

I like it.


And if you keep the 2liters of water clean then you should feel refreshed knowing that you gave that betta a better life then it was going to get had you not purchased it.

People keep betta's in all sorts of rediculious things from wine glasses to candy dishes. So to me a 2liter bowl with plants is alot better.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Betta's actually can do quite well in community tanks. Just keep an eye on him that HE isn't the one getting picked on by tetras and what not (fin nipping).
> Also, he should be alright granted there isn't a lot of current (they aren't the biggest fans).


Thanks for the advice. 



> I like it.
> 
> And if you keep the 2liters of water clean then you should feel refreshed knowing that you gave that betta a better life then it was going to get had you not purchased it.
> 
> People keep betta's in all sorts of rediculious things from wine glasses to candy dishes. So to me a 2liter bowl with plants is alot better.


Thanks for your support. 

I think that my betta is happy in that bowl too. 

He is actually doing his bubble nest..does this prove that he appreciate his new home??


----------



## BettaBoy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for your support. 

I think that my betta is happy in that bowl too. 

He is actually doing his bubble nest..does this prove that he appreciate his new home??[/QUOTE]
Indeed he does.  

or that means, If you want little babies.


FIND A FEMALE! 

Yes yes, I was kidding dont do that in there. never. ever.

But if you get the chance. UPGRADE>


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't want babies. I ve read about betta reproduction and will never try this in this bowl !!



> But if you get the chance. UPGRADE>


Its not a matter of chance but only a matter of choice - not enough choice in the store I went to buy this stuff. I'll surely try to find something bigger when I go to another store, but not too big, Need to fit on my living room center table !


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

Since it is warm where you live, I think he will do just fine. I totally agree that bettas shouldn't be kept in vases, ect, but the shape of your bowl isn't like a goldfish bowl and it isn't tiny. I do think the size of your bowl is the bare minimum, and if you could find one twice that size it would be even better. Just keep up on the water changes since you don't have a filter.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm thinking of upgrading to a bigger one too but I need to find a cool one...My wife loves this set up and would accept a change only if it's for a better one...I think that the crypt will take more space in some time and this will leave less space for the betta...
I do WC on a weekly basis since I set up this bowl...

My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Pri said:


> I don't want babies. I ve read about betta reproduction and will never try this in this bowl !!


You would never want to breed them in a bowl, they must be bred in a setup breeding tank -_-

if you dont have any other options for the betta ATM, I can understand keeping him in this bowl because it does have a higher than normal surface plan for him to swim around in. But if you have other options, when you can, you should probably move him out and try some shrimp in here (with more plants), because with no lid, I think your betta is at good risk of jumping out. they are very good jumpers.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

> You would never want to breed them in a bowl, they must be bred in a setup breeding tank -_-


Was just kidding about breeding!



> if you dont have any other options for the betta ATM, I can understand keeping him in this bowl because it does have a higher than normal surface plan for him to swim around in. But if you have other options, when you can, you should probably move him out and try some shrimp in here (with more plants), because with no lid, I think your betta is at good risk of jumping out. they are very good jumpers.


I would really love to have some shrimps, not only in that bowl but in an aquarium only for them, but unfortunately for me the pet store in Mauritius doesn't import them. Maybe cause of lack of demand. I asked one of them to bring some and I’m waiting since mid 2010. It's very difficult to have a planted aquarium in Mauritius: I have no choice for plants and no planted aquarium stuffs and need to do something with what I can find around. Hope this will change, there’s a new pets shop that opened at the end of 2010 and the owner is quite dynamic in his marketing and he is trying to introduce new things…Have some CO2 accessories from him and hope I’ll will be able to have more nice stuffs soon..

I’ve never seen my betta jump…Do they really jump?? I’ve have a planted tank but I’m not sure if the betta will fit there??	


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

I just looked up Mauritius (I had never heard about it.) I think living somewhere that pretty makes up for the LFS's lack.  Pretty! 
Of course, it is winter here, well below freezing, so I am extra jealous.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks from Maritius ! Of course, living here makes up for much things....But I really want to have some shrimps in Mauritius.
It's summer in Mauritius and we don't freeze even in winter. Tropical Island : we have almost 9 month of summer and 3 month of winter with lowest temp. at 20 deg. celcius

My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes they do jump... Once i lost my prized yellow dragon plakat male to a jumping incident (which shut down my betta breeding projects permanently), I started to recommend lids to anyone keeping a betta. idk how he managed to jump out of his holding tank, it was totally covered except for a 0.5" by 0.5" hole where the heater was, and he managed to target that space and jump out onto a houseplant pot...

Bettas are very good jumpers, though some may take a very long time to jump. I've kept the female yellow dragon in a 10 gal iwagumi setup w/o a lid and she never jumped, but I only had her for about 9 months before i sold her after the incident. Also there have been bettas in my 40 gal planted community which is always topless and they have never jumped either. It all depends on luck. Generally a lid can prevent devastation. I've lost a few fish in the past 2 years to topless tanks. Fish like swordtails, otocinclus; they just jump when you dont expect them to...


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

Your bowl looks nice. I have a similar one, though larger, with bamboo and some java ferns in it. :icon_smil

...and yes, they jump! I lost one of my favorites to this. He was a metallic-looking veil tail that I found dried out on my desk on a Monday upon returning to work. Since then, I started a new betta tank in a 2 gallon glass cookie jar with a small filter/aerator and a lid. I also dropped the water level in the large planted bowl at my house to keep that one from jumping to his doom.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

> Yes they do jump... Once i lost my prized yellow dragon plakat male to a jumping incident (which shut down my betta breeding projects permanently), I started to recommend lids to anyone keeping a betta. idk how he managed to jump out of his holding tank, it was totally covered except for a 0.5" by 0.5" hole where the heater was, and he managed to target that space and jump out onto a houseplant pot...


That's no chance...

It will be difficult for me to find a aesthetic cover which fits that bowl and let the bamboos out...Need to search for one...

My worst loss was 2 roseline sharks (almost 4 inches long). Both jumped out on the same night and were dead when I wake up the following morning!


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

> Your bowl looks nice. I have a similar one, though larger, with bamboo and some java ferns in it.


Any photo of it?





> ...and yes, they jump! I lost one of my favorites to this. He was a metallic-looking veil tail that I found dried out on my desk on a Monday upon returning to work. Since then, I started a new betta tank in a 2 gallon glass cookie jar with a small filter/aerator and a lid. I also dropped the water level in the large planted bowl at my house to keep that one from jumping to his doom.


Ok, so I need to find a lid..and fast...before the fighter fish becomes a jumping and dead fish !!! lol


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lowering water level often helps to prevent things like shrimp and fish jumping out, though in something like this bowl, that would just limit him even more and lower water isnt aesthetically pleasing... maybe try to find some material thats a clear and thin as possible to make the lid invisible...lol


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

For sure its too small for lowering water level...Maybe a acrylic DIY cover with a clear acrylic sheet may be a solution : with two holes to let the bamboos out...But will this be aesthetic?

My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------

